

Django Drinkup Dublin 21 January 2012 - oellegaard

We'll have a django drinkup in Dublin this Saturday! Join us for beers at the Long Stone Pub, 6pm till late http://t.co/Ba6J0srh<p>Bring your developer friends ;)
======
alexis-d
I might come too !

~~~
oellegaard
Cool!

------
tribaal
Yay, I'm in :)

------
ojii
i'm in

